# Finnish Championship 2018



## Ronxu (Mar 25, 2018)

WCA page

Do you want rounds? Because we've got rounds. gogogo


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 26, 2018)

2 ROUNDS OF FEET WOOO!!!

Hope I can make it


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Elo13 said:


> 2 ROUNDS OF FEET WOOO!!!
> 
> Hope I can make it


Yes you will.


----------



## Elo13 (Mar 26, 2018)

We might be moving that weekend :/


----------

